# Pioneer P40mp line out frequency response



## fixvid (Jan 21, 2011)

I just measured the frequency response of a Pioneer P40mp line out using white noise sampled at 48khz.

The result is not ruler flat although the test signal was supplied using the Aux in so the result is influenced by the ADC converters too.

I cannot add links to post, so just copy and paste the following web adress:
i56.tinypic.com/2mcyhah.jpg

Other users are welcome to post here frequency response measurments of their head units.


----------

